# Angel Baby piccie



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is my favorite of Angel at 2 weeks old


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

oooh!! How CUTE!!!! *snatches the cutie and runs*


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Angel is a perfect name- she is so precious.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow she really does look like an angel in that pic! She is adorable!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!!! To me she looks almost like a little deer in all that greenery! This piccie was taken by her dam's mommy...absolutely perfect innocent "pose". And at 4 months old she is still pure white!! just a few...maybe 10 long black hairs on the end of her tail...u can't see them unless you look for them.lol


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Awww~~ :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well you know i think she is just plain adorable. Love the white


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

wow!! what a gorgeous little white doeling!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWWWWW she is TOOOOOO Cute!!!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have to say it too, awwww, she looks so sweet and innocent. A real cutie.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

She so cute looks just like a little angle. Shelly


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Right now she's not so white!! It's been raining all day and the clay colored mud has given her yellow spots!! She is still such a baby though...wanted to be on my lap...muddy feet and all!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG sooooooo adorable!!!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

That is such a cute picture of her! You should have entered that one in the picture contest! She is tooo cute!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

what a pretty face!!!!
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> That is such a cute picture of her! You should have entered that one in the picture contest! She is tooo cute!


I thot of that after I had already posted my entries, it is a sweet piccie and shes on my wallpaper...as well as her dams mommys puter!
Thank you for the compliment...she is a sweetie. And VERY special to me. She is going to have the opportunity to go to the local daycare center so the 2 legged kids can meet her.


----------

